# What I vape on when I'm not squonking



## Viper_SA

Whenever I'm at my PC, this is the line-up. All with 3mg, 60% VG juices. In the squonkers I use 9 and 12mg on the Cyclones, and also 3mg on the Derringers.




I might be hinting for a two-handed vaping medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Impressive @Viper_SA !

But you mean you drip at the PC?
Dont you get juice all over?
For that reason alone, i dont drip anywhere mear my PC. If i get juice on my hands, it drives me insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> Impressive @Viper_SA !
> 
> But you mean you drip at the PC?
> Dont you get juice all over?
> For that reason alone, i dont drip anywhere mear my PC. If i get juice on my hands, it drives me insane



I have a pull-out tray for my keyboard @Silver, I drip on that. I've learned how many drops each atty can take without leaking, and I always have a handkerchief close by in case of spillage. The lap top is far away on one of my snake cages, wireless technology is awesome. 

I just get some spots on the keyboard when test-firing too close to it, but it gets cleaned once a month at least anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

After trying Robs at the meet, I need one not much of a lung inhaler except for my RDA to test juice. I way prefer mouth to lung. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

I always have two devices on me, when in front of the PC I like to have a dripper out as well for those special flavors. 
Its funny, I smoked Lucky Strike, thats it, nothing else. Enter vapor and all of a sudden I need 6 flavors running

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wyvern

Viper_SA said:


> Whenever I'm at my PC, this is the line-up. All with 3mg, 60% VG juices. In the squonkers I use 9 and 12mg on the Cyclones, and also 3mg on the Derringers.
> 
> View attachment 40549
> 
> 
> I might be hinting for a two-handed vaping medal


What is that coffee sunday and who do I kill (I mean bribe) to get some to taste


----------

